# Does anyone do slimming world and breastfeed?



## snailien

Hi,

Does anyone do slimming world and breastfeed?

I went to my first meeting last night and have all the info but it's so much to take in. The consultant seemed to think that you have 1 extra A when brestfeeding but I found the attached online today

I'm a bit lost! How many healthy extras can I have if my LO is still fully breastfeeding?

Also, a quick question re: Extra Easy... can I have a meat free meal on this plan? I don't like to eat meat with EVERY meal.
 



Attached Files:







Slimming world breastfeeding.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 47


----------



## snowy-willow

You should have been given a booklet about breast feeding when on slimming world.

There is a table in this booklet that gives the infomation which is the same as the one you found online.

Now your baby is 6 months old I assume you have started weaning or plan to very soon. You get 1 extra Healthy Extra during this time which they recommend is from the A section so you would therefore on Extra Easy get 2 healthly extra A's and 1 healthy extra B. Obviously this is only their recommendation and will be to ensure you get extra calcuim while you still breastfeed.

On Extra Easy you don't have to have meat at every meal but you must have 1/3 superfree (all fruits and veg except potato, parsnip, peas and sweetcorn.).

I hope this helps, if you have anymore questions just ask. I have been doing slimming world for a long while and although not totally on plan at the moment plan to return after I have had my Bean.


----------



## snailien

Thanks, yeah the consultant said she would dig one out for next time and although my LO is 6 months she is still fully beastfeeding so until we wean I guess I need 2As & 2Bs.

Thanks for the extra easy advice too :)


----------



## snowy-willow

if you are breastfeeding exclusively then you get 4 extra healthy extras and they recommend two of those are from the A section, this is on top of the standard 1a and 1b on extra easy. Therefore you can have 5a and 1b, 4a and 2b or 3a and 3b - if you see what I mean.


----------



## snailien

Thanks, it's all a bit more confusing than the weightwatchers I used to do! I suppose it's just what I'm used to x


----------

